# Central Heating



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Does anyone know of a company somewhere near Caldas da Rainha who installs diesel home heating?
My home is fitted with modern central heating radiators, but they are run off gas cylinders. Last winter I turned it all off because I paid more than 90Euros in one week for gas because of running the central heating. Everything at the house is gas and it is way too expensive. hence why I want to convert the heating system to diesel. 
I already have a few quotes for pellet-burning furnaces, but I have a feeling that diesel will be more cost effective. 
many thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Pellets will be MUCH more cost effective & diesel won't be much cheaper than gas.

We have a Pellet burner and a diesel back up & the running costs of the pellet burner are just 25% of the diesel.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've just been checking records & we have 15 double banked radiators heating 12 large rooms (5 of which are the guest apartment) & we use between 1 1/2 & 2 bags per day for a 16 hour burn (heating all 12 rooms) & a bag of pellets costs €2.99.

Diesel costs shed loads more.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

*Central Heating questions*

Many thanks for the information.
Do you know of a company who will supply/install the pellet burner such that it will work through the existing wall-mounted radiators please?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

AuMargaret said:


> Many thanks for the information.
> Do you know of a company who will supply/install the pellet burner such that it will work through the existing wall-mounted radiators please?


Any plumbing company worth it's salt should be able to do that for you....... I don't know your area so can't recommend any particular company though.

I should add the pellet burners & boilers do tend to be more expensive to buy than the other types but they're so cheap to run, you soon make your money back. 

Oh and fuel availability is soooo easy it's not true. I can even buy it from my local supermarket.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

AuMargaret, you might want to try a place in Tornada, which sells and installs pellet stoves. The place is on the N8, driving from Caldas and heading to Alcobaca, go through the traffic lights in Tornada, you will see the the roadside fruit and veg stall on your right, just passed the stall the place is on the left, sorry can't remember its name, but have had good reports about what they do and they have good English. I am sure they will be able to give you somemuseful advice.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Many thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

AuMargaret, no worries you are welcome. Just a little more info, I still don't have the name but the place has a large solar panel in the car park at the front of the shop and the shop is painted a bright red.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks heaps. I know the place.


----------

